# Waterton Canyon ThrowBag in river



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

cwcowan77 said:


> Just wanted to let anyone know that we had a trip on May 15th Tuesday around 6:00pm and lost a throwbag somewhere after the first rapid. So keep your eyes out. It was a yellow salamender bag that ties around your waste.
> 
> if found please call chris at 303-929-6909


It ties around your waste? That's disgusting at least hold it in till you get home or bring a groover!


----------



## Thumphrey (Jul 25, 2006)

Guys,

Just want to give you all a shout out, tip my cap to the swimmers, the victors, and your crew that ran safety. That was a fun evening @ 1710 CFS.

thx,
Bolivar


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

its a great evening when you dont leave a hazard behind in the river.


----------

